# hi, i am v new to this!!!



## loopyloo (Sep 22, 2004)

hi,  
i hope i have done this correct! i have been reading your site for a while now and am v impressed with the help and support you all have for each other! 
me and my husband have just started a course of ivf/icsi/pgd we are on the third day of sniffing!!  

quite a way to go yet i've gathered, but i just feeling really low! hence y i'm up at some ungodly hour!!! - just wondered if anyone could tell me what the side effects are of the burserelin, i cant seem to stop crying!, v angry and cant sleep! are these effects of it or just me being emotional!!

thank you for your time and support 

loopyloo



p.s i have given up caffeiene, alcohol, and smoking and am eating healthy and am on pronatal vitamins any other ideas of what else to enhance my chances?


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Daisy

I only joined FF last week and absolutely love it. I had and IVF cycle in May/June and was fortunate enough to have no side effects untl after the drugs stopped and then I got exactly the symptoms you describe so I would say it sounds like you are reacting to the drugs. However your symptoms are also usual for someone who has given up caffeine, alcohol and smoking!! 

Hang in there sweet the symptoms will pass and you are allowed to be indulged at this time, it is very stressful. I had 2 sessions of acupuncture during ET and it was great (I got pg but had a missed miscarriage at 8+4 weeks) and would recommend it

Welcome and hope this helps
Megan


----------



## loopyloo (Sep 22, 2004)

hi, 

thank you for that! i feel like a lot of you do i'm sure - very alone!! and v confused!!!

i'll hang in there!!! thank you 

loopyloo


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi loopyloo,

Welcome to ff.

I am on day 6 of sniffing and the side effects i am experiencing are almost unbearable. Like you, i am very emotional with headaches mood swings etc... Just try to tell yourself that its all in a good cause and hopefully will all be worth it.

Sounds like you are doing all you can to give you the best chance so hang in there.

Wishing you lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Looploo,

Welcome to FF! ... I can't help you with your sniffing question, but I just wanted to say Good Luck !!!

Belinda xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi LoopyLou
Welcome to the site.
I've not ever sniffed throught my treatments so I can help you there but so many people on here hjave and I am sure they'll share what they can with you.
Just wanted to wish you all the best for you treatment and really hoping for BFP for you.
Chick


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Loopyloo

Welcome to ff hun and im also sniffing at the minute the side affects are normal i am getting them but you will be glad to know when injections start they do go away wishing you all the best with your treatment goodluck 

love lilly xxx


----------



## Sarah Tidmarsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Hiya
I'm just 4 weeks into my first IVF / ICSI attempt with possible egg collection next Monday.

At the moment I feel fine and am very surprised that I am not feeling as bad as everyone has told me I should.

I cut out sugar and caffeine last summer, I have been going to the gym 3 x a week for 12 months, which has hugely improved my asthma and means I am no longer puffing on inhalers every few hours. I have lost 2 stone in weight and 7% body fat and have just completed the Flora Light Women's Challenge in Birmingham raising £1400 for Breast Cancer Campaign.
I did an aqua detox 2 weeks before the start of my treatment to clear my system.

I go regulalry for reflexology and cranial osteopathy and am feeling fitter and healthier than I have for years.

We have yet to see if our first attempt will work but I feel I can say I've done everything possible.

Sarah


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Sarah Welcome to ff

Yes hun you have done everything possible goodluck with your treatment and well done with the money you raised for breast cancer thats wonderful please keep us posted on your treatment goodluck hun

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello  
Just found this site, so I thought it would be nice to chat to everyone in the same boat!!
On 2nd IVF cycle at the mo, don't start Synarel spray til 14th Oct & didn't expect any side effects, but after reading other of experiences at least Im prepared! 
1st IVF I was self injecting, the only side effect I had was night sweats...Phew!
Good luck to everyone 
Pol


----------

